# New member but reading for several months



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Greetings all, 
I am new as a member but I’ve been reading TAM for several months now. Among other resources, this community has been a huge asset for me in dealing with some recent issues in my marriage, even though only through passive reading to this point. My marriage is in a better place, and more importantly I’m in a better place today. Not that things ever reached the point of disaster but were certainly not ideal. I’m in my 40s, as is my wife, with kids ranging from elementary to high school. I’ve learned enough to believe I may have some solid advice to offer in some areas and certainly may need some in the future.


----------

